# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  VW Super Bowl commercial

## MilwaukeeMike

:Big Grin:

----------


## Islander

Awesome!!!

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

A different take on that VW commercial~

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Ok, one more and I really enjoyed this one.

----------

